# Big lump of puppy...



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Whilst I was looking through old puppy pics I found these and wanted to show you what a big lump Tilly was as a pup...we got her at 12 weeks and at her first weigh-in on her first day she was 29lbs! I do remember that when we were visiting her at the breeders she was actually sneaking some milk from her poor mum...so know wonder she GREW!!

This is me holding her on the first evening...









The polar bear









My dad meeting her for the first time...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok, either you're related to Tom Thumb...or she was HUGE!!!  Great pics!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

HOLY COW....what a beautiful BIG puppy....Great pictures.

I think Charlie was 17 lbs at 12 weeks.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow...she's a good sized pup, huh? We got Samson at 11 weeks, and he was pretty big, too. I had to hold him on my lap for an hour drive home, and by the time we got home, both of my legs were asleep......


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

wowweee... she was HUGE!! In a good way =)


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

So cute That's one huge puppy!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW----Big & Beautiful.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

It's amazing to see the change between 12 weeks and 4 months, in your other thread. They go from these soft blobs of puppy to a taller, leaner teenager.....


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Ok, either you're related to Tom Thumb...or she was HUGE!!!  Great pics!!!


LOL! nope..Im 5ft 6inches...she really was THAT big!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! Tilly was one fine lookin' beast that that age! Holy Cow! Oh so cute! A big bundle to be carrying around. I've seen adult pics & there's no change in that gorgeous mug ... stunning then, stunning now!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

How big is she,now?.She was huge and I love her color.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Wowza! She really was HUGE - but BEAUTIFUL! She looks like she was a cuddle bug anyway.


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww she was a big loveable baby soo sweet


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I just love those english creams..........so beautiful. The second picture reminds me of Ruthie - I wonder if she looked similar when she was that young. Tilly is just GORGEOUS!!! I love her photos - thank you so much for sharing them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

golden&hovawart said:


> How big is she,now?.She was huge and I love her color.


She weighs 34 kilos (which converts to about 75lbs) She is rather big boned...but not fat...she suddenly looks all thin when she is getting her daily hose down!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tilly was a big puppy. What a gorgeous little polar bear she was then.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Ok, either you're related to Tom Thumb...or she was HUGE!!!  Great pics!!!


lmao. thanks good monday belly laugh.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Ok, either you're related to Tom Thumb...or she was HUGE!!!  Great pics!!!


lmao. thanks good monday belly laugh.


----------

